# Need Help Identifying BMX Bars



## Callahooney1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Picked up an old 60's Raleigh 3 speed with this set of handlebars and stem. Handlebars are stamped on the bar end Taiwan and just above the Taiwan stamp the letters- JcC, or JcG.  Can't tell what the last letter is a C or G.  Anyone know what these are or belong to?


----------

